# Umfrage: Was haltet Ihr vom Haustier-Shop für World of Warcraft? Würdet Ihr Euch weitere Ingame-Gegenstände für World of Warcraft kaufen?



## xashija (5. November 2009)

Seit dem 4. November könnt Ihr für das Online-Rollenspiel World of Warcraft Ingame-Haustiere gegen echtes Geld kaufen. Dies löste eine heiße Diskussion um mögliche weitere kaufbare Gegenstände in einem Item-Shop aus. 

Wir möchten von Euch wissen, wie Ihr zum Thema „Item-Shop in World of Warcraft“ steht, was Ihr Euch kaufen würdet oder ob jetzt Schluss mit lustig ist und Blizzard Eurer Meinung nach zu weit geht. Stimmt ab und diskutiert mit!


----------



## Tranos (5. November 2009)

Frechheit. Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen!


----------



## Occasus (5. November 2009)

Habe das letzte angeklickt. WoW soll aber nie F2P werden. Ich werde mir nieeeeee etwas in diesem Online-Shop kaufen. Finde diese Idee einfach nicht gut.

Ich kenne das bisher nur von den Free-2-Play-MMORPG's und finde das dort schon scheiße. Im Moment sind es Gott sei Dank nur Pets, aber vielleicht kommt da noch mehr.


----------



## Raaandy (5. November 2009)

f2p solls bitte auch nich werden :x dann werden nichmehr die die skill haben oben sein sondern die mim dicken geldbeutel ein f2p find ich ganz schlimm.

ansonsten echt mieß!


----------



## Exeliron (5. November 2009)

ja meine umfrage zu dem thema wird geschlossen und jetzt kommt eine von buffed selbst...logik pur...


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (5. November 2009)

Ich bin gegen sowas weil dann nur wieder aufs Geld ankommt, auch wenn es jetzt nur um Pets geht wird es bald wenn Blizzard sieht das es genug deppen geben wird die noch mehr Geld dafür ausgeben weitere Optionen wie Mount, Equipt u.s.w reinbringen.

Wenn es so kommen sollte sehe ich schon schwarz, z.B wie beim Free2Play MMO RoM wenn du da kein Geld reinsteckst hängst du nur hinterher. Naja man kann nur abwarten und hoffen das Blizzard nicht den größten Fehler begeht.


----------



## Totebone (5. November 2009)

omfg.... nur weil man da pets kaufen kann schieben alle Alarm? .... man konnte schon immer die CE kaufen da gabs auch ein Pet ... is genau das gleiche Prinzip ... hat da wer geheult? neee


----------



## DjunGen (5. November 2009)

Blizzard läutet damit den absoluten Tiefpunkt in WoW ein. 

Es hat begonnen ...


----------



## Copeland (5. November 2009)

Ich bin jetzt kein Blizzard-Basher aber langsam nimmt das ganze wirklich Ausmaße an. Nach und nach kommen all die Dinge die früher strikt abgelehnt wurden und die Spitze ist noch lange nicht erreicht. Ich denke es wird früher oder später auch den Klassenwechsel geben und einen Itemshop für non-kosmetische Items.


----------



## Totebone (5. November 2009)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Blizzard läutet damit den absoluten Tiefpunkt in WoW ein.
> 
> Es hat begonnen ...






Copeland schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt kein Blizzard-Basher aber langsam nimmt das ganze wirklich Ausmaße an. Nach und nach kommen all die Dinge die früher strikt abgelehnt wurden und die Spitze ist noch lange nicht erreicht. Ich denke es wird früher oder später auch den Klassenwechsel geben und einen Itemshop für non-kosmetische Items.



WoW Collectors Edtion: 1Pet 

BC Collectors Edition: 1Pet

Wotlk Collectors Edition: 1Pet 

Gab schon  früher blos nich so direkt


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (5. November 2009)

Copeland schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt kein Blizzard-Basher aber langsam nimmt das ganze wirklich Ausmaße an. Nach und nach kommen all die Dinge die früher strikt abgelehnt wurden und die Spitze ist noch lange nicht erreicht. Ich denke es wird früher oder später auch den Klassenwechsel geben und einen Itemshop für non-kosmetische Items.



jo sehe ich genau so!


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (5. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> WoW Collectors Edtion: 1Pet
> 
> BC Collectors Edition: 1Pet
> 
> ...



Naja das kann man nicht vergleichen, weil du für die Collector schon massig blechen muss und halt paar goodis drinne sind.


----------



## Totebone (5. November 2009)

Sivà@Nefarian schrieb:


> Naja das kann man nicht vergleichen, weil du für die Collector schon massig blechen muss und halt paar goodis drinne sind.



Is doch egal wie viel es kostet ... es ist trotzdem schon ein Pet-Shop


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (5. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Is doch egal wie viel es kostet ... es ist trotzdem schon ein Pet-Shop



noch xD xD Lass paar Monate vergehen !


----------



## MS_GilneasEU (5. November 2009)

ich war auch nie jemand der sich über irgendetwas beschwert hat, ich freue mich sogar über änderungen, aber das geht definitiv zu weit!! die verdienen eh schon genug, aber es wird auch kiddies geben, die nachher mit diesen pets rumrennen

die müsste eig alle auf einen eigenen server verbannt werden, aber es soll ja auch menschen geben, die gold kaufen -.-


----------



## Totebone (5. November 2009)

Ach Leute... Blizzard ist Gewinnorientiert... sie wissen das 50% der Spieler abhaut wenn ein echter Item-Shop kommt ... wär Wirtschaftlich total sinnlos

EDIT: Und ihre 14Jährigen L2P Casuals haben nich genug Geld für den Item Shop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (5. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> Ach Leute... Blizzard ist Gewinnorientiert... sie wissen das 50% der Spieler abhaut wenn ein echter Item-Shop kommt ... wär Wirtschaftlich total sinnlos



Naja 50% glaube ich net es gibt massig leute die genug geld für sowas ausgeben würden.


----------



## Aylaiun (5. November 2009)

Mist is dieser Item Shop. Schlicht und einfach,
nachdem dann Balancing verändernde Gegenstände kaufbar werde - und es steht ja wohl völlig ausser Frage dass dies nur eine Vorbereitung darauf ist, kann man diesen Murks nicht mehr spielen.
Schade, WoW hatte lange sehr viel Flair. 
Aber seit die Herren Schneesturm meinen sie müssten sich der Illusion hingeben WoW sei ein E-Sports Game (Wuahahaha... *hust*),
gehts nur noch bergab, und er Item Shop wird auch noch das letzte Halteseil durchtrennen.

Die Flame Kiddies lesen bitte erst ab hier:


Omg, rofl f2p??? zomfg nerf Brainzz plxxxx! 
Uberleet Mimimi, 1337!!!!111elf


----------



## BlackSun84 (5. November 2009)

Ich habe mir den Kel Thuzad gekauft. Die 10 €uro sind für einen arbeitenden Menschen nicht viel, außerdem sehe ich das Pet oft genug bei mir und kann es auch jedem Twink mitgeben. Ich wäre aber auch durchaus bereit, endlich für ein Fledermausmount für meinen Untoten 10 €uro zu zahlen und alle halbe Jahre mal 50 €uro für das neueste T-Set wären auch drin. WoW ist sonst schon so günstig, da dürfen Spielereien ab und an ruhig sein. Bin ja kein armer Schüler mehr.


----------



## Ginkohana (5. November 2009)

Sivà@Nefarian schrieb:


> Naja das kann man nicht vergleichen, weil du für die Collector schon massig blechen muss und halt paar goodis drinne sind.



voll sinnlos... Natürlich ist es das Gleiche!
Du kaufst eine CE sicher nicht weil sie Größer ist und bezahlst dafür ca. 30-40€ mehr......Du kaufst die CE wegen eben den Dingen die da zusätzlich drin sind.
Im Endeffekt kaufst du das Spiel und du kaufst gleich die anderen Dinge mit dazu.
Wo der Unterschied zum Pet-Shop liegt, dass kann wiedermal keiner wirklich sinnvoll begründen!


Ich hab nichts gegen den Shop, solange wie man da keine T-Teile kaufen kann ist alles easy.

Es wurde nie etwas gesagt vonwegen man kann mehr als nur KOSMETISCHE Dinge kaufen aber es wird hier ausgelegt als wäre es eine Tatsache, dass bald T-Teile kommen.


----------



## Totebone (5. November 2009)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Kel Thuzad gekauft. Die 10 &#8364;uro sind für einen arbeitenden Menschen nicht viel, außerdem sehe ich das Pet oft genug bei mir und kann es auch jedem Twink mitgeben. Ich wäre aber auch durchaus bereit, endlich für ein Fledermausmount für meinen Untoten 10 &#8364;uro zu zahlen und alle halbe Jahre mal 50 &#8364;uro für das neueste T-Set wären auch drin. WoW ist sonst schon so günstig, da dürfen Spielereien ab und an ruhig sein. Bin ja kein armer Schüler mehr.



Wenn man mit Geld sonst nix anzufangen hat...
Und wenn du irgendwann wegen egal was mal entlassen wirst is das geheule groß


----------



## Swold (5. November 2009)

Ich sehe das Problem nicht, niemand wird ja gezwungen was zu kaufen und die, die es tun, haben hiervon keinerlei Vorteil.


----------



## Totebone (5. November 2009)

Swold schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem nicht, niemand wird ja gezwungen was zu kaufen und die, die es tun, haben hiervon keinerlei Vorteil.



Genau das mein ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (5. November 2009)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Blizzard läutet damit den absoluten Tiefpunkt in WoW ein.


Jep, WoW hatte noch 20 % HP doch dann kam der execute. (Item-Shop)


----------



## Aylaiun (5. November 2009)

Den meißten gehts auch ned darum was jetzt kaufbar ist, sondern was in Zukunft sicherlich kaufbar sein wird.
Wirst ja wohl nicht glauben dass das bei Pets bleibt.
Sry, T-Sets kaufen... Was soll denn der Mist?
Mal 50 Euro für ein T-Set, na klar, Boss kill dazu, oder vielleicht kleines Legendärchen zum mitnehmen?
Wilkommen bei McBlizzard, Fastepics to go... -.-


----------



## interloper1 (5. November 2009)

Blizzard ist ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen wie alle andere auch, bedeutet die wollen Geld verdienen. Würde ich auch versuchen. WoW hat sich über die letzten Jahre eine gigantische Community angelegt. Ich glaube, diejenigen, die WoW gerne spielen werden dies auch weiterhin tun, egal was Blizzard sich einfallen lässt.

Ich kann den Unmut verstehen, aber wenn man das schlecht findet, dann soll man es einfach nicht nutzen und fertig. Ich werde bestimmt dafür kein Geld ausgeben und wenn ich dann dafür ein Achievement nicht erhalte, dann soll es halt so sein.

Grüße


----------



## Totebone (5. November 2009)

Hmmm... alle beschweren sich falls es kaufbare Items gebe... ist die WoW Community sooo Epic geil geworden?


Man kann sich die Story in den Instanzen und in den Quests leider nich kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (5. November 2009)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Blizzard läutet damit den absoluten Tiefpunkt in WoW ein.
> 
> Es hat begonnen ...


Ich verstehe nur nicht, wieso dem so sein soll. Was ist schlimm an diesem Item-Shop? Nennt doch einfach mal Gründe ... das wäre ja so, als würdest Du einer Kneipe, in der Du rauchen und trinken gehst, den Zigarettenautomat am Eingang verbieten wollen. Du KANNST das Angebot des Automaten annehmen, Du MUSST aber nicht ... nichts wird Dir dadurch weggenommen.


----------



## Kaian (5. November 2009)

also ich find net schlecht weil das geld geht an die Make-A-Wish”-Stiftung (“Wünsch-dir-was”-Stiftung) und dafür würde ich alle beide pets kaufen.

ich würde des auch zimlich ASI finden wenn die das geld einsacken würden.

also ich würde mir die pet´s holen den kindern zuliebe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aylaiun (5. November 2009)

Die Schwachstelle in dem ansonsten tollen Plan mit dem "ignorieren" des Shops is nur leider, du kannst den so viel und so motiviert ignorieren wie du willst, dadurch dass er vorhanden is und von vielen ...*hust*.. genutzt wird verändert sich das Balancing rapide.
Und irgendwann stehst du da, steckst in deinem lächerlichen erfarmten T10 und andere klopfen sich im 250 Euro teuren rosa T 11,Cash durch die Gegend.
Diese Zeiten will ich ned erleben in WoW...


----------



## styleo (5. November 2009)

Also ich finde das eine Absolute Frechheit!
Und dann auch noch 10 € für ein kleines haustierchen... omg!
Will mir gar nicht vorstellen wieviele von 10 € leben könnten

Hoffe nur das es auch bei der Stiftung ankommt! Den Kindern sei es 100%ig gegönnt


----------



## se-basti-an28 (5. November 2009)

Ich finds total bescheuert.... Jetzt haben INGAME auch schon die Leutz mit Geld mehr Vorteile gegenüber den "Armen". 
Wird voll das Schichtensystem wie Reallife!!!! Was ist mit stundenlangen farmen usw?"?"? Das war noch GAMEPLAY!
Naja... im Endeffekt kann man es auch in einem Wort sagen... SCHEISSE!!!!


----------



## Totebone (5. November 2009)

se-basti-an28 schrieb:


> Ich finds total bescheuert.... Jetzt haben INGAME auch schon die Leutz mit Geld mehr Vorteile gegenüber den "Armen".
> Wird voll das Schichtensystem wie Reallife!!!! Was ist mit stundenlangen farmen usw?"?"? Das war noch GAMEPLAY!
> Naja... im Endeffekt kann man es auch in einem Wort sagen... SCHEISSE!!!!



OHHA!!!! Pets sind ein Voteil... is mir neu


----------



## interloper1 (5. November 2009)

Aylaiun schrieb:


> Die Schwachstelle in dem ansonsten tollen Plan mit dem "ignorieren" des Shops is nur leider, du kannst den so viel und so motiviert ignorieren wie du willst, dadurch dass er vorhanden is und von vielen ...*hust*.. genutzt wird verändert sich das Balancing rapide.
> Und irgendwann stehst du da, steckst in deinem lächerlichen erfarmten T10 und andere klopfen sich im 250 Euro teuren rosa T 11,Cash durch die Gegend.
> Diese Zeiten will ich ned erleben in WoW...



Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob die solche items, wie du sie nennst, auch verkaufen werden. Ich denke nicht, dass es soweit kommt. Dann brauch man das Spiel nicht mehr spielen sondern nur noch Geld auf den Tisch legen. Dann kannste dich gleich bei PokerStars oder so einem Quatsch anmelden.
Blizzard ist ja nicht blöd. Die verdienen das meiste Geld mit den monatlichen Abos, das wollen die sich bestimmt nicht versauen.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. November 2009)

Ich finde es ne Frechheit. Ok, auf der einen Seite kluger Schachzug von den Marketingleuten bei Blizzard. Auf der anderen Seite einfach nur noch dreist. Jede Möglichkeit ausnutzen, um an's Geld der Leute zu kommen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Itemshop Phase 1: Pets und Krempel
Itemshop Phase 2: Mounts und Spaß-Equipment
Itemshop Phase 3: Accountgebundenes Equipment
Itemshop Phase 4: Endgame Equipment


----------



## Aylaiun (5. November 2009)

interloper1 schrieb:


> Es bleibt abzuwarten, ob die solche items, wie du sie nennst, auch verkaufen werden. Ich denke nicht, dass es soweit kommt. Dann brauch man das Spiel nicht mehr spielen sondern nur noch Geld auf den Tisch legen. Dann kannste dich gleich bei PokerStars oder so einem Quatsch anmelden.
> Blizzard ist ja nicht blöd. Die verdienen das meiste Geld mit den monatlichen Abos, das wollen die sich bestimmt nicht versauen.




Dein Wort in Mammon´s Brieftasche^^


----------



## Zauma (5. November 2009)

Da fehlt bei der Abstimmung eine Option. Ich würde für Gimmicks kein Geld ausgeben, darunter zähle ich Reittiere, Titel und Wappenröcke, aber schon für Items, die auch was bringen.

Der eine spielt halt 24/7, der andere arbeitet, kann nicht so viel spielen und gibt Geld dafür aus. Da sehe ich keinen Unterschied.

Es geht darum, Spaß zu haben und genauso wie ich eine Putzfrau beschäftige, weil ich zwar eine große Wohnung mag, aber sie nicht saubermachen will und einen Gärtner, weil ich gerne meinen großen Garten genieße, ihn aber nicht selber pflegen kann, genauso kann man sich in einem MMO auch Items kaufen, die einen Inhalte in einer kurz bemessenen Spielzeit sehen lassen ohne langwierig darauf hinzuarbeiten.


----------



## Schnubbismaus (5. November 2009)

Eigentlich ist das ja keine schlechte Idee, aber dann bitte für ein Spiel was nicht schon im Monat Geld ohne Ende kostet.
Kann Blizzard nicht genug kriegen? Ich spiel gerne Wow aber ich würde nicht noch zusätzlich Geld ausgeben um ein Haustier zu haben


----------



## billy18 (5. November 2009)

wow wird immer mehr zur größten geldquelle der welt.

es ist einfach nich mehr spannend in den neuen inzen, kaum was neues und wenn ist es wieder nur müll oder inzen die 12jährige sogar clearen können.

einer der hauptgründe warum ich nichtmehr raide und nur meine sammlungen an rezepten vervollständige und dann meinen acc verkaufen werde.


----------



## Eddishar (5. November 2009)

Aylaiun schrieb:


> Die Schwachstelle in dem ansonsten tollen Plan mit dem "ignorieren" des Shops is nur leider, du kannst den so viel und so motiviert ignorieren wie du willst, dadurch dass er vorhanden is und von vielen ...*hust*.. genutzt wird verändert sich das Balancing rapide.
> Und irgendwann stehst du da, steckst in deinem lächerlichen erfarmten T10 und andere klopfen sich im 250 Euro teuren rosa T 11,Cash durch die Gegend.
> Diese Zeiten will ich ned erleben in WoW...


Worüber reden wir hier? Darüber, dass man ein nutzloses Pet kaufen kann, oder darüber, dass man KEINE T-Teile kaufen kann? Ihr macht euch wieder Gedanken über ungelegte Eier.


----------



## Dyranè (5. November 2009)

Also Item-Shop find ich nciht so prikelnd, jedoch hab cih die lezte Antwort nicht ausgewählt da es aktuell ja kein richtiger Item-Shop, sondern lediglich ein Pet-Shop ist und somit auch kein Grund für F2P besteht.

Ich finde die Idee auch an sich nicht verkehrt, da ich gerneauch schon  einige Items aus dem TCG gehabt hätte, jedoch das Glück oder Ebay ziemlich viel Kohle dafür haben will.

So kann cih direkt die PEts kaufen die ich will... und ich hoffe, das Kel nciht das einzige Vorbild aus Naxxramas bleibt... ein Baby Flickwerk oder Grobbulus wäre auch fein <3


----------



## xerkxes (5. November 2009)

Hätten all die Leute, die seit Anbeginn bei umstittenen Änderungen mit Abokündigung gedroht haben das auch durchgezogen, wäre WoW schon längst abgeschaltet. Im Endeffekt wird sich auch die Aufregung über diese Änderung legen, sowie auch über eine eventuelle Einführung eines Itemshops für Ausrüstung.

Nach einer Zeit werden alle wieder zu König Blizzard zurückkriechen und ihm in Ehrfurcht huldigen, denn König Blizzard ist unfehlbar und alles andere Dreck.


----------



## Shadria (5. November 2009)

Schnubbismaus schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das ja keine schlechte Idee, *aber dann bitte für ein Spiel was nicht schon im Monat Geld ohne Ende kostet*.
> Kann Blizzard nicht genug kriegen? Ich spiel gerne Wow aber ich würde nicht noch zusätzlich Geld ausgeben um ein Haustier zu haben



..... WoW kostet im Monat Geld ohne Ende?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..hallo? Realitätsverlust?

Meine Meinung: solange es sich nur um "Fun-Items" handelt finde ich das ok. Jeder kann doch selbst für sich entscheiden ob er für ein Pet 10,- EUR ausgeben will oder nicht.


----------



## Tereos (5. November 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich mal Leute. 
Klar gibt es immo durch den Itemshop noch keinen Vorteil und vllt wird es das auch in Zukunft nicht geben, aber es ist doch so, dass man durch den Itemshop das Game nicht mehr 100%ig auskosten kann da einem einige Items (zur Zeit nur Pets) verwehrt bleiben es sei denn man zahlt. Das schöne war ja immer, dass man alles erreichen konnte, auch wenn es langwierig war. Diese möglichkeit wird den Sammlern in WoW nun leider verwehrt.
Ich hätte ja nichts dagegen wenn diese itemshop aktion nur für die Dauer der Spendenaktion anhalten würde. Wäre dann auf jedenfall ne schöne Aktion für die Kinder.
Aber dafür, dass man nun jeden Monat sein Entgeld abdrücken muss um überhaupt spielen zu können ist es ne Frechheit für nen 100%igen Content auch nochmals abzukassieren


----------



## BlackSun84 (5. November 2009)

> Eigentlich ist das ja keine schlechte Idee, aber dann bitte für ein Spiel was nicht schon im Monat Geld ohne Ende kostet.



Vielleicht klingt es arrogant, abe ~ 0,5 % meines Nettolohnes empfinde ich nicht gerade als "Geld ohne Ende". 



> Aber dafür, dass man nun jeden Monat sein Entgeld abdrücken muss um überhaupt spielen zu können ist es ne Frechheit für nen 100%igen Content auch nochmals abzukassieren



Auch hier frage ich mich, welcher Content andauernd gemeint. Wenn schon Spielereien wie Pets als Content gelten, ist WoW wirklich ärmer dran als gedacht. Content wäre eine Instanz für 20 €uro, aber kein Pet. Oder ist etwa der so häufig bemängelte und angeblich so teure Rassenwechsel auch "Content"?


----------



## Tereos (5. November 2009)

BlackSun für Sammler in wow gehören pets zum content


----------



## Mightymagic (5. November 2009)

Fun-Items gegen Geld: Ja, mit Einschränkungen!

Nehmen wir mal an, es gibt jmd der gerne WOW spielt und dementsprechend Geld ausgeben will:
Ich hab mir 30 Pets gekauft um den kleinen Stinker zu bekommen, jetzt hol ich mir eben noch ein paar um auch das Rehkitz zu haben. Geile Idee! 

Selbiges lässt sich auf die Reittiere ummünzen. Ich war mal stolz darauf als einer der ersten den Albinodrachen zu besitzen und "arbeite" weiter am "Fusseldrachen". Sollte es kaufbare Reittiere geben, will ich den Fussel schon gar nicht mehr. Die ganze "Farmerei" vollkommen umsonst.

Und bei den Funitems wird es nicht aufhören. Mal sehen wie es sich weiter entwickelt, aber dann ist für mich die Zeit gekommen, mich von den Ingame- Freunden zu verabschieden.


----------



## Grolosh (5. November 2009)

Hm, ich denke, das ist der Anfang vom Ende.

Mit den Viechern hat Blizzard einen wunden Punkt bei mir getroffen. Ich habe mich bereits hinreissen lassen, den Arena Murloc und den Marine Murloc zu holen, weil ich durch und durch ein Petsammler (111 Pets bis jetzt) bin. Ich muss zu meiner Schande auch gestehen, dass ich wirklich versucht bin, die beiden Viecher zu holen.

ABER:
Wenn ich das tue, bestätige ich damit nur Blizzards Strategie, dass der Item-Shop funktioniert. Daher werde ich die Pets - wenn auch schweren Herzens - nicht kaufen. 

Ich schaue mir das noch eine Weile an. Wenn es nur bei Funitems bleibt, soll es mir wurscht sein. Damit kann ich z.B. meiner Freundin mal eine kleine Freude "außerhalb des WoW-Alltags" machen. Sobald ich aber sehe, dass das erste Item reinkommt, was einen InGame-Vorteil verschafft (und dabei meine ich nicht das Petsammel-Achievement, sondern Raid, usw...), *dann können die mal an meiner Hose riechen und mein Acc wird eingestampft!*


----------



## Almasor (5. November 2009)

Solang es nur solche Gegenstände wie "normale" Haustiere, Reittiere, Wappenröcke, Titel und so sind, also nichts was den Char verbessert ist mir das recht egal.
Wichtig ist für mich nur, dass ich kein zusätzliches Geld ausgeben müsste, um an der Spitze mitzuspielen.


----------



## Poseidoom (5. November 2009)

Leute... es ist NUR ein Pet-Shop...
Ihr habt wahrscheinlich eine Kristallkugel in der ihr das Ende von WoW seht, stimmts?
Ich würde euch verstehen wenn man dadurch In-game Vorteile dadurch bekommen könnte, aber dem ist nicht so!

Und ich glaube <Nicht>, dass man sich jemals Rüstung, Gold oder blaa für WoW kaufen könnte!


----------



## Hammersmith (5. November 2009)

Mein Gott sind ja nur Pets^^


Solange es keine Marken,Gold,Titel oder Reittiere zu kaufen gibt is es mir egal.Wenns da dann alles gibt meld ich mich auch beim Shop an gell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnubbismaus (5. November 2009)

ok geld ohne ende war vielleicht etwas überzogen, aber ich finde es trotzdem nicht ok weil man schon jeden Monat bezahlt. Und mit realtitätsverlust hat das mal gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Dragull (5. November 2009)

Ich würd mir schon items oder pet aus den itemshop kaufen , nur leider kann ich das nich tbesitze keine kreditkarte da müssten sie schon die bezahl möglischkeiten erweitern


----------



## Strickjacke (5. November 2009)

Das mit der Spende ist doch nur Augenauswischerei, 
denn immerhin VERDIENT BLizzard mit dieser sagenhaft größzügigen Aktion *hust* 
ganze 50% des Kaufpreises für einen kleinen PIXELHAUFEN!

Leider sind vor allem jüngere Spieler und weibliche Spieler anfällig für solche Aktionen.

Der ICH WILL HABEN Zwang ist oft stärker als die Vernunft.

Hätten die mal 1% der monatlichen Gebühr aller Spieler gespendet .. dann Hut ab! 
Das wär bei einigen Mio Accs ein stattliches Sümmchen.
Ausserdem kann man Spenden von der STEUER absetzen.

So hat das ganze einen schalen profitgierigen Beigeschmack.

Wer hoch hinauswill kann TIEEEEF fallen sei da nebenbei angemerkt.

Sollte sich WOW zu einem China abklatsch wie ROM entwickeln dann hab ich besseres mit meinem Geld und meiner Zeit vor.

Schade dass ein Konzern wie Blizzard solche Methoden nötig hat um ein wenig mehr Profit zu machen.


----------



## jeef (5. November 2009)

Poseidoom schrieb:


> Leute... es ist NUR ein Pet-Shop...
> Ihr habt wahrscheinlich eine Kristallkugel in der ihr das Ende von WoW seht, stimmts?
> Ich würde euch verstehen wenn man dadurch In-game Vorteile dadurch bekommen könnte, aber dem ist nicht so!
> 
> Und ich glaube <Nicht>, dass man sich jemals Rüstung, Gold oder blaa für WoW kaufen könnte!




Das nächste mal heißt es wohl es sind nur Mounts oder was?


----------



## Bulldoz (5. November 2009)

Man muss es so sehen: Blizzard IST UND BLEIBT ein Konzern der Geld bzw Profit erwirtschaften will.
Ja es ist erst der Anfang...der Anfang vom Ende. Blizzard wird mit der Geldscheffelei erst aufhören wenn einer von 3 Punkten eintrifft:

1. Die Spieleranzahl bzw. die Anzahl der aktiven Accounts geht immens zurück.
2. Der Shop wird keinen Provit erwirtschaften
3. WoW wird als "Abgeschlossen" angerechnet

Solange nicht eins davon eintrifft, wird Blizzard mit der Geldabzocke nicht aufhören. Der Umsatz an diesem Spiel hat sowieso schon die Erwartungen seiten Blizzards übertroffen (man beachte das WoW mehr als 4 Jahre schon aufm Buckel hat). Daher kann es ihnen eigentlich egal sein ob die Spieleranzahl minimal zurück geht, da der Rubel trotzdem weiter rollt.

Mein Fazit: Der Shop wird bestehen bleiben und je nach Provit erweitert werden. Erst Pets, Mounts, dann Epics und andere Sachen. Entfernt wird der Shop defenitiv nicht.


Und wenn wir alle mal ehrlich sind, siehts doch so aus: Es wird geflamt ohne Ende, tortz dessen wird aber im Shop fleißig gekauft.


Hoffe mein Post war ein bisschen aufklärend ^^
Mfg


----------



## Whitelion20 (5. November 2009)

Also wenn ne item-shop denn sollte wow zum f2p spiel werden Blizzard macht doch sowieso million oder sogar milliarden und das alleine durch die spielzeit die man kaufen muss ! Dann noch die frechheit ne battel.net account anlegen zu MÜSSEN weil man sonst nicht mehr wow spielen kann ! Nicht zu vergessen das die extras char transfer fraktions wechsel etc. alles für teures geld was es in adnere spielen umsonst gibt -.- das ist einfach nur besch... und geld macherei und jetzt sowas noch also wenn das so weiter geht wird wow seine kunde verlieren die lasse sich das auf dauer auch nicht immer gefallen  .


Also meine meinung damit geht blizzard ZU weit denn sollte man mal ein ordentlichen dämpfer verpassen bei sone mist wird ein ein einfach nur schlecht und mehr naja . Es wurden hier auch wirklich vernüftige gründe genannt warum diese sch.... teil geschlossen werden sollte schliesslich ist ja immer noch die frage ist hatt blizzard NUR INTERESSE an GELD oder INTERESSIERT BLIZZARD das wow ein spiel für uns game bleibt und nicht nur da ist um blizzard reich zu machen ? 

Also das ist hier meiner meinung nach die frage !


----------



## Hugo2000 (5. November 2009)

Ich will endlich Items kaufen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Dranay (6. November 2009)

WoW sollte kein F2P werden!

Ich finds ne sauerei, dass sie nun auch noch irgendwelchen Ingamekram verkaufen wollen.

Die Aktion mit den Spenden finde ich gut.

Wenn es mehr Pets oder so geben würde, wo MINDESTENS 50% des Erlöses gespendet werden, dann würde ich mir auch eines kaufen.

Aber im Allgemeinen bin ich gegen Itemshops und vorallem in WoW. Ich zahl schon 13€ monatlich, habe mir das WoW, BC und WotLk gekauft, sehe es nicht ein auch noch für irgendwelche Items zu blechen. Und die obengenannte Spendensache würde ich auch nur akzeptieren, wenn es sich auf Pets beschränkt.
Sonstiges Zeug soll nicht verkauft werden!


----------



## Paymakalir (6. November 2009)

Solange die kaufbaren Gegenstände keine spielerischen Vorteile bringen, z. B. Rüstungen, Waffen, Schmuck usw., ist es mir völlig egal. Wer genug Geld übrig hat um sich Haustiere, Reittiere oder was auch immer zu kaufen, der kann es von mir aus gerne tun.
Sollte es irgendwann Rüstungen oder Waffen für echtes Geld geben, die besser sind als der Durchschnitt, dann hätte ich ein Problem damit. Aber so..., who cares?

Und an alle, die hier rumheulen, sie hören mit WOW auf, weil es jetzt Haustiere gibt, denen möchte ich alles Gute im RL wünschen. Aber nicht erschrecken, dort kann man auch ganz viele Sachen in Shops kaufen und die kosten Geld, obwohl man eh schon für so viele Sachen bezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gugsdu (6. November 2009)

da is wohl eine neue klasse geboren worden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die PET SHOP BOYs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hehe hoffe das gibt keinen krach mit den musikern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zolthan (6. November 2009)

Habe den letzten Punkt gewählt! Wenn Wow aber Free2Play wird, ist es für mich gestorben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niridias (6. November 2009)

Wenn sie es nur als Charity-Veranstaltung machen und dann wieder sein lassen, ist es ok. Aber sollten sie es beibehalten und noch erweitern, ist es eine derbe Frechheit.


----------



## ShaPhan (6. November 2009)

Für Reittiere und Haustiere, ja sogar für Kosmetik an der Rüstung ein glattes JA.
Verbesserungen, die wirklich das SPiel erleichtern ein glattes NEIN.

Ich warte jetzt schon bald 1 Jahr auf den blöden grünen Protodrachen.
Mitlerweile würde ich Ihn mir kaufen, denn ich hasse glück - und das braucht man ja mit dem blöden Ei.

MoPhat


----------



## ShaakTi79 (6. November 2009)

Totebone schrieb:


> WoW Collectors Edtion: 1Pet
> 
> BC Collectors Edition: 1Pet
> 
> ...



em mit BC Collectors Edition pro Char ein unterschiedliches Pet (somit 5 Pets möglich/Pet sind dann !Accountgebunden pro Pet!)

cc


----------



## Rumburaque (6. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is echt das allerletzte


----------



## Tharasala (6. November 2009)

Einige Leute sehen anscheinend nicht was dahintersteht. Blizz baut nicht die technische Möglichkeit eines solchen Shops auf nur um am Ende 2 Pets darüber zu vertreiben. Mit jedem mal wo sie so etwas einführen testen sie erstmal langsam aus wie weit sie gehen können ohne große Accountverluste hinzunehmen. Letztere sind ihnen sogar egal, sollange der Betrag der durch Feature X jenen übersteigt der von jenen verursacht werden die eben ihren Account aufgeben. Die Pets sind wirklich nichts wildes, wenn es auch bereits nervig ist da so noch mehr Gegenstände ins Spiel kommen die jenen vorbehalten bleiben die mehr dafür zahlen. Der logische nächste Schritt sind Mounts, auch hier wird dann wieder gerechnet ob die Zusatzeinnahmen den Verlust von Accounts übersteigt. Am Ende, wenn es sich bis dahin rechnet, werden auch T-Teile kommen und auch hier wird wieder nur wirtschaftlich gedacht, übersteigen die Zusatzeinnahmen die Verluste von beendeten Accounts wird es auch bleiben. Über eines sollte sich hier jeder klar sein, ihr und eure Accounst sind Blizzard egal, sollange der Umsatz stimmt ist es ihnen egal ob sie 10 Millionen Spieler haben oder 100.000, sollange die 100.000 mehr zahlen ist das OK für sie. Viele F2Play Titel haben gezeigt wieviel Geld in solchen Shops steckt, da will Blizz mitspielen.


----------



## Trunks89 (19. April 2010)

Ich hab mir das Flugtier geholt trotzdem find ich das ne frechheit das man 13 euo zahlt und dan noch füe exotische reittiere oder haustiere nochmal geld zahlt 


finde können sie das igame machen dan aber für gold


----------



## Exitorz (19. April 2010)

Man zahlt schon genug, sagen wir blizz hat ca 20'000 Mitarbeiter und die Server die kosten. Wenn man aber 5milionen Spieler mal 13 Euro rechnet solllte die schon für ein ganzes Jahr Lohn für den normalen Menschen reichen (natürlich aufgeteilt, ned 5mille mal 13 Euro) Aber ja, die cheffen brauchen Boni, aber die lags, Bugs etc werden mich behoben. Mir ist es eigentlich egal wenn plüschies verkauft werden, aber nicht ingameitems. 
[entfernt]

Lg Exitorz


----------



## Kalle1978 (9. Juni 2010)

Ich habe den Threat ausgegraben, damit ich keinen neuen aufmachen muss.
Für mich sieht es so aus.

1. Items im Shop ohne Vorteil verkaufen. (Haustiere)
2. Items mit einem sehr geringen Vorteil verkaufen. (Reittier)= geringer Goldvorteil.
3. Items mit einem etwas geringen Vorteil Verkaufen. (AH im WWW)= geringer Zeitvorteil.

Wenn es so weiter geht werden richtige Vorteile Verkauft, trotz Monatlichert gebühren. Und wenn es zuviel Abgänger gibt, wird WOW F2P.

Also ich habe das Gefüh die Arbeiten darauf hin. Im übrigen ist auch die Betaphase in Europa abgeschlossen http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?sid=3&pageNo=17&topicId=13517555276


----------



## X-TR€M€ (25. Juni 2010)

Absolutes ok von mir. Da ich Familie habe und vielleicht an 2, max. 3 Tagen für vielleicht 3-4 Stunden zum WOWen komme, finde ich es nur gut, dass man bestimmte Reittiere, Pets oder auch Wappenröcke und Kleidungszeugs für Geld bekommt. Mir geht es einfach nur darum, abzuschalten und in eine andere Welt einzutauchen. Mich interessiert kein Raiden oder exzessives PVP. Ich brauche kein Gearscore-Wahnsinn oder lauter Epic-Teile, die man sich mühsam erarbeiten muss. Ich will einfach nur Spass mit dem Spiel haben, in die Welt eintauchen und dabei möglichst noch gut aussehen. ;-)
Wenn mir ein Outfit besser gefällt, egal ob die Werte schlechter sind, als ein zusammengewürfelter Haufen an farblich nicht zusammenpassenden Teilen, dann ziehe ich das Aussehen den Werten vor. Von daher: Ich warte nur noch auf alternative Zahlungsmöglichkeiten. Denn eine Kreditkarte werde ich mir deswegen nicht extra zulegen. Dann aber sind das Sternenleuchte-Pferd mit Flügeln und auch das Windreiter-Pet auf jeden Fall mal meins.


----------

